# Gonna Get a HM or Delta Betta



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

I have decided i am going to get a betta, we have plenty of swap meets and auctions with betta's here and aquabid so been looking. I talked about it before but never did it, but now i think i have all planned out, need your input. Going to use my 5g regant tank, Black sand, holeyrock which i hope i can get riccia to grow over as i believe the bulb on it is 9w. Going to try and track down some java fern as well. I would like to toss in 3 or 4 neon tetras as well, would they work with male betta? 

Also i figured with them tetras in there, he would fan more often as territory issue like cichlids right?

What kind of ph levels and water do betta's prefer? wouldn't be a big deal to use RO water on them since i use it on my reef tank...

Would just have the builtin filter on it, and a 50w heater.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

after looking i found one i really like, waiting on them to get back to me but this would be it:







http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1117802101


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

I've heard of tetras nipping betta's fins. A few here have told me I'm dead wrong, so I'm not sure. I've also heard the reverse...tetras make good snacks for the bettas. I'd suggest keeping it alone for a bit, and then adding a few non-aggressive fish in...like cory catfish or something the betta won't even pay attention to. And I'm sure you already know to avoid anything with long fins as a tankmate for bettas. 

If you have another tank you can freely move fish in and out of, you can test others with the betta. Some bettas don't seem to care...others want to tear other fish to pieces. Even fish have personalities. If they don't do well with the betta, then you could take them out and place them in another tank.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

your telling me that this guy can pick on a adult male betta when they're only "[_______]" big
just makin sure it's these guy's we're talking about:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Some tetras and barbs are fin nippers. Neons are not a problem though. Bettas perfer soft, acidi water but have been raised in a variety of tank conditions. Mine have lived in hard water their whole lives (a couple of generations also). They are very adaptable. As far as the riccia growing on hole rock, good luck with it. Not an easy plant to grow and 9 watts over a 5 gallon tank isn't nearly enough.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

I have tetras with mine and they work fine, nice betta


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

beutifull betta like the color and design on it. i dont thiink it would be a problem but i have seen smaller fish pick on big fish. Like i once had a tank with 1 5inch pirona (cant spell for beans) with 2 2"inch african ciclids (like i said i cant spell) it was fun to watch the ciclids nip the pirana everytime it woudl leave its corner, but i moved them out after abotu 5 min of watchign em It was in my tank were i just put fish to hang out while i fix their tanks. BUT that went off subject. SHow some pics when u finish the tankmalawainpro.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Some tetras and barbs are fin nippers. Neons are not a problem though. Bettas perfer soft, acidi water but have been raised in a variety of tank conditions. Mine have lived in hard water their whole lives (a couple of generations also). They are very adaptable. As far as the riccia growing on hole rock, good luck with it. Not an easy plant to grow and 9 watts over a 5 gallon tank isn't nearly enough.


 
That's what i heard what a bummer, a LFS only one keeps it here looks great! but they have the wholediital Co2 injection system and PC's over it, i don't really want to get into that...yet... 

Don't really see a way to make softerwater, i would have to test what the RO water is like at the grocery store from their maker thing, my guess would be hard water. I contacted the seller of that betta seems their from denver, CO with tons of beautiful betta's but shipping is like $30 so prolly won't get it and still look for something locally here on aquabid and the auctions...prolly will set it up with just neon tetras for now. 

Can you have hard water with 7.0 ph? or are those not directly related?


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

its 30$ hmmm last time i checked it was like 50$ i need to look at more places.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, aquabid had good prices am going to email the lady back and see what she personally has in stock, that shipping price included the charge to get them shipped here from indonesia to the transhipper, so hopefully the transhipper has something she breeds there.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

im goign to cheack that out.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

Most of the shipping cost is from the transhipper to you. They ship lots of bettas at once from overseas so it doesn't cost much with bulk rates. It's like $5 to get the betta to the transhipper and another $30-40 to get it from the transhipper to you.


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

ouch thats a bit to much for me.
i could buy about 5 more 10 gallon tanks.


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

It costs less $10.00 to ship a pair of fish USPS priority. If a breeder in the US.
It cost me $27.00 to ship 9 fish overnite from NY to Texas for the show this weekend.


RC


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 7, 2005)

I think most of the cost also includes the box + heat packs and all that. Plus if you want it express it costs more. Plus nobody wants to use USPS. Everybody insist on FedEx, which seems silly to me.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

No because UPS and FedEx gaurentee the delivery of a certain time and they insure what they ship



> beutifull betta like the color and design on it. i dont thiink it would be a problem but i have seen smaller fish pick on big fish. Like i once had a tank with 1 5inch pirona (cant spell for beans) with 2 2"inch african ciclids (like i said i cant spell) it was fun to watch the ciclids nip the pirana everytime it woudl leave its corner, but i moved them out after abotu 5 min of watchign em It was in my tank were i just put fish to hang out while i fix their tanks. BUT that went off subject. SHow some pics when u finish the tankmalawainpro.


you had a pirannah with African Cichlids?


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't think UPS will even take "live" shipments anymore and the USPS does guarentee delivery on most overnite.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

UPS and fedex do, but you need to have some account with them on that, like larger companies do it with them, like drs. F*S and other large fish industries. But a consumer like u or me isn't supposed to ship livestock via them but it's possible as long as it dont leak.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

We can do live fish (I work for UPS)


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Lexus, i thought you worked for wally world?


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I work for Walmart and my brother owns a UPS store that I work at too


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO i just noticed your signature "others: 1 boyfriend" lol


----------

